# Assembler und C++: Eigenes OS



## PMTheQuick (28. Februar 2007)

Hi,  

ich bin an einem OS. Jetzt bin ich an folgendem Problem angelangt: Vor langem fing ich an, und dann hörte ich auf. Und jetzt fing ich wieder an... Ich sah mal eine Seite, mit C++ Kernel Beschreibung, aber kommt mir nicht mit der Seite von TeeJay! (bzw. LowLevel). Die kenne ich. Nur habe ich mal eine gesehen, die war so: C++ Kernel einbinden, in ASM dann so etwas z.B.:

```
GLOBAL _setPixel
_setPixel:
```
Und in C++ dann:

```
extern _setPixel
```


```
int main() {
setPixel(blabla,blabla)
```
Einfach halt so, das ich in ASM die Funktionen programmiere, und in C++ sie benutze!

Danke für eure Antworten  

Gruss
PMTheQuick ;-) 

PS:  brachte nur nicht nützliches und TeeJay's Seite!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

was ist jetzt eigentlich deine Frage?  

Wie auch immer, in meinen Bookmarks konnte ich Bona Fide OS Development ausmachen – da gibt's auch ein kleines Tutorial zu einem C++-Kernel, falls das dein Anliegen ist.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## T0ast3r (6. März 2007)

*hust* www.osdever.net.tc

[ADD]hmm du kennst TeeJay? joa der hat mal ein paar tuts in der osdever szene geschrieben... ist aber nicht mehr aktiv am gebiet...

lg,

Toaster


----------

